# One of the smallest species of frog discovered



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Pretty neat! Look at the size of the eggs!

PHOTOS: Coin-Size Frog Found -- One of World's Smallest


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

It is so small and so cute! And its amazing how they noticed that tiny thing!


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

fantastic. so cool that they are finding new species so regularly. hopefully we can figure out how to keep them around for future generations.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Think that definately qualifies as a 'thumbnail' species!
Some one had good eyes to find that!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe that it's technically a pinky-nail species


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

markbudde said:


> I believe that it's technically a pinky-nail species


Heheheeh got it in one!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Those eggs look HUGE for her!!! Crazy!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have a feeling they swell once they are laid, very cool frog though, i wonder what they prey on?


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Julio said:


> i have a feeling they swell once they are laid, very cool frog though, i wonder what they prey on?


Yes, I would agree.

I wonder what other frogs out there that are about the same size or smaller.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

wow thats is such a small frog its so cute i love the pic of it protecting its eggs. I would totaly missed the frog i dont know how they did it but glad they found it so they can share it with us. cool finding....


----------

